# Hmmmm



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Went in to a local gun shop today and was eyeing a "new" CM9. I noticed that the slide had small pit marks on it where it started to rust, the outside of the barrel had wear and inside of the barrel looked dirty.. Is this possible for a NEW gun? Would test firing this gun really make the bore that dirty?? The inside and outside of the barrel looked like one of my glocks after the first hundred or so rounds was put through it... Store was selling this gun as new and it kinda pisses me off a bit if he's trying to rip people off..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Rust can be from handeling, alot of guns have dirty bores as they are shot at the factory, shouldn't be any barrel ware though.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats what I kinda figured about the rust, but the barrel had definite wear marks.. anyone know how many times Kahr test fires their guns?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Shouldn't have been more thane one or 2 test fire shots.Sounds like he was trying to pass a used gun for new.I was in a GS in FWB,a fairly new shop,and they were selling a used CZ 22 bolt gun as new.I called them out on it and they stuck with the new price.The stock had bad handling marks,as did the bolt,it takes a good bit of use to mark up a bolt.And the breech face was dirty,as was the facing of the bolt.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Which store was this? Ive seen new kel-tecs with rust


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a used gun, but don't lie to me by saying its new.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Ive seen new kel-tecs with rust


We have had NIB Kimber 1911's have rust on the barrel straight out of the box. Seen guns of all makes and models have rust in different places right out of the box.



> I wouldn't mind a used gun, but don't lie to me by saying its new.


I don't know if you looked at the CM9 at Mike's or not but if you did I assure you that we do not have any used CM9's in the store. We just got them in about a week or so back.


----------

